# 15 candidates for Hyatt Pinon Pointe HOA BOD?



## sjsharkie (Oct 15, 2020)

I got my notice today for ... I know there are 5 spots open, but 15 candidates?  Wow, I can't remember if I've ever seen such interest level at any of the other properties I own.

Any Tuggers running?

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Oct 15, 2020)

Also note that there are 4 people on the slate that identify themselves as an employee of MVCI and/or Hyatt/ILG (3 are incumbents).  Definitely not receiving my vote, though not sure what the numbers are as far as making any impact on who gets elected given quorum rules, etc.

-ryan


----------



## bdh (Oct 16, 2020)

There were 17 running for the Beach House BOD - none were Hyatt/MVCI employees.


----------



## sjsharkie (Oct 20, 2020)

FWIW, for Hyatt Pinon Pointe, I'd recommend voting for the two incumbents that are independent from Hyatt/ILG/MVCI:
Dwight S. Kadar
Chuck Armbruster

I wrote to Dwight, and he sent me a nice note.  From what I can tell, they are the only two current board members that are independent in appearance and fact.  You can vote up to 5 so if desired, fill in with other independent candidates... but please don't vote for the Hyatt timeshare sales guy that is running 

ryan


----------



## Norcal5 (Oct 20, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> FWIW, for Hyatt Pinon Pointe, I'd recommend voting for the two incumbents that are independent from Hyatt/ILG/MVCI:
> Dwight S. Kadar
> Chuck Armbruster
> 
> ...


I will be sending all of my votes to these two candidates.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 24, 2020)

Good day,

I am one of those independent candidates.........I bring to the table someone that has the interest of all the members, like Chuck & Dwight, I have no affiliation with "Hyatt or MVC!  My experience is with an  entrepreneurial perspective, not a corporate approach.  The property is well maintained by Jamie and if elected I will help protect owners positions and strive to keep maintenance fees in check.

The new "Points Trust" gets many votes and I am  sure  we are up against stacked odds!

My wife and I own nine units(nine votes), and even with that said it will be an uphill battle.

My name is Larry Tasman and would appreciate your vote.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 24, 2020)

Colorado Ski said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am one of those independent candidates.........I bring to the table someone that has the interest of all the members, like Chuck & Dwight, I have no affiliation with "Hyatt or MVC!  My experience is with an  entrepreneurial perspective, not a corporate approach.  The property is well maintained by Jamie and if elected I will help protect owners positions and strive to keep maintenance fees in check.
> 
> ...



I think it’s awesome we have a TUGGER going for a BoD!  Wish I owned at Pinon Pointe so I could throw a vote your way.


----------



## Norcal5 (Oct 24, 2020)

Moving my 4 votes to our fellow TUGGER Larry!  Thank you for running!


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Brianhillmaui (Oct 29, 2020)

Is anyone actually attending the meeting?


----------



## sjsharkie (Oct 29, 2020)

Colorado Ski said:


> My wife and I own nine units(nine votes), and even with that said it will be an uphill battle.


Wow!  9 units -- whew that's a lot.  You have my vote as well... I was just about to send my ballot in.

-ryan


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank everyone for their support, the portfolio trust "Marriott" gets a vote on every unit they own so they have a large block.

I have no other platform to reach out to receive votes.........if people want to vote for independents both Dwight and Chuck do a great job.  Also Lisa(not an owner) but an excellent board member with a legal background.....we need her.

Any and all support would be appreciated.

Larry Tasman


----------



## AZLatin5 (Oct 31, 2020)

I own there and I have not received a ballot.  Anyone know who I can check with about that? I’d love to support a fellow tugger!


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning from Larry Tasman and thank you for your support.  My email address is larrytasman@yahoo.com and I will send you over a blank ballot if anyone sends me their email address.


----------



## AZSadOwner (Oct 31, 2020)

I submitted my candidacy at Sheraton's Desert Oasis in Scottsdale a few years ago and I was a local resident, so easily available or meetings, etc.  And my experience included being a management consultant most of my life and being President of a condo owners association. I got to the point of being interviewed by some "consultant" on the phone (or there might have been others listening in) but Sheraton had enough proxy votes and unsold units to block my candidacy.  So good luck to you, I hope you are elected.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 31, 2020)

I realize this is an uphill battle.....with Hyatt's portfolio program the developer sold all the units to the trust. The whole program was leading to a property that would eventually sell out but by the introduction of the Portfolio Program this took this out of the loop.  Also the portfolio trust buys up any foreclosures and maintenance default units, there by assuring themselves of many seats in the house for voting.  Sort of like stacking courts or adding states.....this is a very uphill battle especially since no one has any idea of how many votes the block has.

All I can do is reach out and see if I can gather enough votes.........thanks again to everyone.

And don't forget to vote on Nov 3rd and on November 8th\(Pinon Point)

If anyone needs a ballot please let me know so I can forward you over one(Pinon Point)

Larry Tasman


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 31, 2020)

I own there and I have not received a ballot.  Anyone know who I can check with about that? I’d love to support a fellow tugger!

Thank you for your interest and everyone's support.  I have attached a blank ballot.  You can only vote once per unit you own and only vote for one candidate once.

If you would please select the following:

Larry Tasman(owner rep)
Dwight Kadar(incumbent owner Rep, President)
Chuck Armbruster(incumbent owner Rep)
Lisa Trosset(part of the Hyatt Marriott team, valuable asset as an attorney with years of valiant support)


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 31, 2020)

I have my ballot completed and in stamped envelope ready to mail, which is really early for me on any BOD election


----------



## Colorado Ski (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks again


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 17, 2020)

BTW......thanks everyone for voting for me.....with your help I came in 6th(they only needed 5)  I had 132 votes and the Hyatt/Marriot/Developer installed their people with some 800 points each.

I live in Florida and think the chances of ever having a chance are more unlikely than if I walked on a beach in Florida during a lightning storm.  They certainly stack the courts, LOL


----------



## youknowthenight (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm sorry I missed this, but if you run again next year at PP feel free to message me, you'll get my vote.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Nov 20, 2020)

Colorado Ski said:


> Thank everyone for their support, the portfolio trust "Marriott" gets a vote on every unit they own so they have a large block.
> 
> I have no other platform to reach out to receive votes.........if people want to vote for independents both Dwight and Chuck do a great job. * Also Lisa(not an owner) but an excellent board member with a legal background.....we need her.*
> 
> ...



Larry,

I think it's great to see people like you step up and try to get involved in your TS interests and sorry to see that you didn't gain a position.  I'm curious what would drive someone like Lisa that you mention to seek a position.

Thanks,

BBB


----------



## Colorado Ski (Dec 25, 2020)

From what I am told is that Lisa is part of the "Hyatt", Marriott, developer team.  I can only imagine why she runs??????


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sad to hear the developer gets to run people.  I guess because there is enough inventory they still own to make that possible?

My understanding was once x number of units are done, the HOA cannot be managed by the developer.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Dec 26, 2020)

I assumed that but was told that laws differ by state.  I think that they played their cards with the developer unsold units, the Portfolio trust and now the defaults..........don't think they will relinquish control.  This boy will not try again!


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 29, 2020)

You should try again! We need owners to truly represent ownership, not the big bad scary developers.... our interests are not the same!!!!


----------



## Colorado Ski (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for the vote of confidence,  FYI Dwight(president) and Chuck are both owners and are working for the homeowners


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 1, 2021)

Reviving this post again, as ballots went out for 2021 elections.  There are 11 on the slate this year (down from the 15 last year) for 5 spots.

I'd recommend Dwight S. Kadar and Chuck Armbruster (incumbents) again, as they are truly independent owners.  Not voting for the other two incumbents as they are listed as working for VAC but I am sure Marriott is lining up their voting block to back them (there is another VAC/HVO employee also running in addition to the two incumbents).  Also of note is that I see Bill Gabrielli, the Timeshare real estate agent on the list of candidates -- not sure that I want a timeshare broker making board level decisions but others may have a different view...

Anyone from TUG running for Pinon Pointe that is independent of VAC?  I'd like to consider others as well.

-ryan


----------



## alameda94501 (Nov 4, 2021)

sjsharkie said:


> Reviving this post again, as ballots went out for 2021 elections.  There are 11 on the slate this year (down from the 15 last year) for 5 spots.
> 
> I'd recommend Dwight S. Kadar and Chuck Armbruster (incumbents) again, as they are truly independent owners.  Not voting for the other two incumbents as they are listed as working for VAC but I am sure Marriott is lining up their voting block to back them (there is another VAC/HVO employee also running in addition to the two incumbents).  Also of note is that I see Bill Gabrielli, the Timeshare real estate agent on the list of candidates -- not sure that I want a timeshare broker making board level decisions but others may have a different view...
> 
> ...



Ah, interesting!  Bill Gabrielli's been so good to our family in getting us good deals on Hyatt timeshares including our two at PP.  With his straightforward honest manner it is hard to believe he was a Hyatt sales rep before breaking out on his own - our votes will go to him.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 4, 2021)

alameda94501 said:


> Ah, interesting!  Bill Gabrielli's been so good to our family in getting us good deals on Hyatt timeshares including our two at PP.  With his straightforward honest manner it is hard to believe he was a Hyatt sales rep before breaking out on his own - our votes will go to him.



I agree and we voted for him along with other non-Hyatt/MVC people, including those referenced by @sjsharkie. We will be on site that day, so I may attend the meeting. That would be a first for me.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 7, 2021)

I have run for the board many times,  Dwight and Chuck are the only owners on board and they do a great job. After that the votes are stacked.  Don't think Hyatt(Marriot) will want to lose majority.
Not wasting my time any more.........I started paying dues at $800 some 8 years ago and now $1350........went up over $100 in one year!


----------



## bdh (Nov 9, 2021)

sjsharkie said:


> Reviving this post again, as ballots went out for 2021 elections.  There are 11 on the slate this year (down from the 15 last year) for 5 spots.
> 
> I'd recommend Dwight S. Kadar and Chuck Armbruster (incumbents) again, as they are truly independent owners.  Not voting for the other two incumbents as they are listed as working for VAC but I am sure Marriott is lining up their voting block to back them (there is another VAC/HVO employee also running in addition to the two incumbents).  Also of note is that I see Bill Gabrielli, the Timeshare real estate agent on the list of candidates -- not sure that I want a timeshare broker making board level decisions but others may have a different view...
> 
> ...



Agree with voting for Dwight Kadar and Chuck Armbruster - I'd also add Bill Gabrielli to the list of recommended.

Incumbents typically get re-elected - so odds are that Trosset and Winston (that are VAC/HVO employees) will continue to be on the Board.  Adding one more VAC/HVO individual on the Board will allow VAC/HVO to control the Pinon Pointe Board. 

The ballot allows each owner/voter the authority to "Grant" or "Withhold" to Proxy Holder.  *Do not* Grant Authority.


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 9, 2021)

What day is election meeting?


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Colorado Ski said:


> What day is election meeting?



The meeting is on Nov. 18 at 9am.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 14, 2021)

I am in Sedona.....I have ran 3 times....not doing it again......Hyatt/Marriott has enough votes to be sure they don't loose majority.
Chuck and Dwight are independent owners, Bill Gabrielle is also an owner and a very knowledge candidate.
Even if every current vacationer in Sedona submitted a vote, it is stacked.
If anyone wants to meet or discuss....leave your number, and desired time to call


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 14, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> I agree and we voted for him along with other non-Hyatt/MVC people, including those referenced by @sjsharkie. We will be on site that day, so I may attend the meeting. That would be a first for me.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Mike
Do you want to get a copy of coffee?
Larry


----------



## Colorado Ski (Nov 14, 2021)

Colorado Ski said:


> Mike
> Do you want to get a copy of coffee?
> Larry


Cup of coffee


----------

